# Bulk Sugar



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

With 14 hives how many tons are you planning on feeding?


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Aldi sells me six bags at a time for a buck a bag sometimes but they have the strict 6-bag limit.

Have to go thru the line how many times to get a ton?
How many trips in my Ram 1500 will it take to safely get the ton of sugar home?
Too complicated so I go to Ruler Foods where I can measure my savings.


----------



## my2cents (Jul 9, 2015)

I have 4 commercial bee keeping friends that run over 1500 hives each. Sometimes by helping them, I can get rewarded as well. So, I am sure the 5 of us will join together and buy a lot if it is feasible.
Sometimes, I have heard, they will have sugar that can not go to market for one reason or another, and they will sell it to commercial bee keepers.
I have a 2000 gallon tank that I could mix it in.
Exploring avenues. I do not intend to bee at 14 hives after this coming spring, I expect to be in the neighbor hood of 40 hives by the beginning of the season.


----------

